# fwd or rwd



## spook

can anyone tell me if this is a front wheel drive or rear,


----------



## 2drWood

Rear


----------



## Joe6pt0

Just some info for you, if you look at the engine......see how the belts and pulleys are in the front of the engine? That means that the car is RWD. 

If u look under the hood and see the engine sideways (transverse) with the belts and pulleys on the side of the car by the fender, that means that the engine is mounted transversly and thus it is FWD.


----------



## spook

thanks guys ,i should of known that but just making sure,i might buy this car,,


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

> _Originally posted by spook_@Jun 9 2003, 04:30 PM
> *thanks guys ,i should of known that but just making sure,i might buy this car,,*


 TIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! good luck with it, if you buy it, JUICE THAT PUPPY AND ROLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

rims too :biggrin:


----------



## Ev0lv3

> _Originally posted by Joe5pt0_@Jun 9 2003, 09:41 AM
> *Just some info for you, if you look at the engine......see how the belts and pulleys are in the front of the engine? That means that the car is RWD.
> 
> If u look under the hood and see the engine sideways (transverse) with the belts and pulleys on the side of the car by the fender, that means that the engine is mounted transversly and thus it is FWD.*


 then again not all car manufacturers are like that. Newer Intrepids, and older Tornado's had forward mounted engines and were front wheel drive.

But you are right about the caddy's


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by Ev0lv3+Jun 11 2003, 11:20 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Ev0lv3 @ Jun 11 2003, 11:20 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Joe5pt0_@Jun 9 2003, 09:41 AM
> *Just some info for you, if you look at the engine......see how the belts and pulleys are in the front of the engine? That means that the car is RWD.
> 
> If u look under the hood and see the engine sideways (transverse) with the belts and pulleys on the side of the car by the fender, that means that the engine is mounted transversly and thus it is FWD.*


then again not all car manufacturers are like that. Newer Intrepids, and older Tornado's had forward mounted engines and were front wheel drive.

But you are right about the caddy's[/b][/quote]
like he said...
wanna know if it's RWD.. look under it for the tranny and driveline.. 
or at least the tranny.. if it's not there then it's a front wheel drive. unless its just gone.. and if u buy it then u got bigger things to worry about.


----------



## datboysha

> _Originally posted by spook_@Jun 8 2003, 06:04 PM
> *can anyone tell me if this is a front wheel drive or rear,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Look at the placement of the motor and this one is definitely RWD!


----------



## Stealth

lol, look at the intake for the carburator... it opens up right there. mine goes all the way down to the front of the grille.


----------



## Mr Impala

93 cadi rwd


----------



## FLOOD CONTROL




----------



## Foompla

> _Originally posted by Joe6pt0_@Jun 9 2003, 01:41 PM~771175
> *Just some info for you, if you look at the engine......see how the belts and pulleys are in the front of the engine? That means that the car is RWD.
> 
> If u look under the hood and see the engine sideways (transverse) with the belts and pulleys on the side of the car by the fender, that means that the engine is mounted transversly and thus it is FWD.
> *


most of the time


----------

